# Diagrama de Tv lcd Bgh



## miguel martelli (Ago 17, 2014)

Alguien podría tener el circuito de un tv lcd BGH BL3210A, o de su fuente, los números que tiene la fuente son: E166702 ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2014)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------

